# "The Religion of Peace" Strikes Again



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2014)

What can one say about this barbarism.  All because innocent kids are getting an education?!

29 Boys Killed as Boko Haram Attacks Boarding School in Nigeria

DAMATURU, Nigeria - Gunmen from Islamist group Boko Haram stormed a boarding school in Nigeria overnight and killed 29 pupils, police and the military said on Tuesday.

Many of the victims died as the school was burned to the ground.

"Some of the students' bodies were burned to ashes," Police Commissioner Sanusi Rufai said of the attack on the Federal Government college of Buni Yadi, a secondary school in Yobe state in the country's northeast.

Boko Haram, whose struggle for an Islamic state in northern Nigeria has killed thousands, are increasingly preying on the civilian population.

*The militant group, whose name means "Western education is sinful" in the northern Hausa language, have frequently attacked schools in the past. A similar attack in June in the village of Mamudo left 22 students dead.*

*ANIMALS*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep those love and peace Muslims at it again.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 25, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Yep those love and peace Muslims at it again.


If only those parents wouldn't be stupid enough to send their kids to get an education, Islamist animals wouldn't be forced to barbeque those kids.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 25, 2014)

Roudy said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep those love and peace Muslims at it again.
> ...



Yep, what were those parents thinking.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 25, 2014)

Boko Haram means Death to Education.


----------



## novasteve (Feb 25, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Boko Haram means Death to Education.



It means Education is not permitted


----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2014)

Students in Nigeria  should not live in fear because they want to pursue an education and better themselves!

A religion of Peace, as Islam calls itself, should not kill in the name of religion!

Middle Ages savages!


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 25, 2014)

Well until people are willing to stand and fight with us they're on their own. That's just the way it should be.


----------



## MaryL (Feb 25, 2014)

Is this more anti Muslim porn?  OK, here is a question Muslims and the rest of us humans should ask: Is Humanity better off WITHOUT Islam? that derivative offshoot  of Judaism? If the answer is yes, that  might lead to the ultimate question: is Humanity better off  WITHOUT religion? I vote YES on both questions.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 25, 2014)

Hard for me to imagine that there are millions of people who are Muslim
and they seem to be fine with with the murders.


----------



## Osomir (Mar 1, 2014)

The thread title seems a bit distasteful seeing as how many of the dead are Muslim and they obviously don't follow the same beliefs that the Boko Haram do. This conflict isn't an Islam vs. Nigeria thing, it is a Boko Haram vs. Nigeria issue.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2014)

Osomir said:


> The thread title seems a bit distasteful seeing as how many of the dead are Muslim and they obviously don't follow the same beliefs that the Boko Haram do. This conflict isn't an Islam vs. Nigeria thing, it is a Boko Haram vs. Nigeria issue.


Right. Sure. The article says, ISLAMISTS killed the kids because they didn't want them to get a Western education. I know your job here is to take Islam out of the picture and make it look like something it isn't.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Hard for me to imagine that there are millions of people who are Muslim
> and they seem to be fine with with the murders.


Even Muslims on this board seem fine with it.


----------



## Osomir (Mar 1, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Right. Sure. The article says, ISLAMISTS killed the kids because they didn't want them to get a Western education. I know your job here is to take Islam out of the picture and make it look like something it isn't.



I am merely pointing out that it is also Muslims who are trying to fight for their right to an education. They don't see their religion conflicting with education or with living within a democratic state like Nigeria. Hate Muslims all you want, but it is dishonest to paint all of Nigeria's Muslims in the light of the Boko Haram and highly disrespectful to the dead.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2014)

Osomir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Right. Sure. The article says, ISLAMISTS killed the kids because they didn't want them to get a Western education. I know your job here is to take Islam out of the picture and make it look like something it isn't.
> ...


This is not about Boko Haram it is about Islamists imposing their will through violence and terror. This kind of shit has been happening all over the Muslim world.  Pay attention, nobody is saying "all Muslims" oppose education, clearly those who follow strict Islam aka Islamists have a problem with any Western style decent education taught to their kids.  Obviously, the parents of those who sent their kids to that school wanted their children to have an education, other than brainwashing at the mosque madrasah. So do the parents of girls in Afghanistan who are sending their girls to school for the first time in two decades, despite the threats of the Islamists, thanks to the USA. 

You of course don't seem as upset about the fact that Muslims keep killing children only for the crime of getting an education, and more about the "title" of this thread.  More of this fake Muslim phony baloney outrage.


----------



## MDiver (Mar 1, 2014)

Boko Haram means "western education is a sin."  Boko Haram is an Islamist Jihadist movement.
Imams, Mullahs and Ayatollahs prefer their flocks to be ignorant of all things except the quran, thus ensuring their domination of the flocks.
The quran specifically instructs its followers to convert or kill the non-believing infidels and continue doing so until all worship "allah."
Their founder Muhammad was a primitive, tribal warrior, thief and murderer, as well as a raging pedophile.  His followers deny he was a pedophile but simple research shows otherwise.
The religion and its devout followers have to go.  They create violence in many non-islamic nations.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 3, 2014)

Mohammed wasn't a pedophile. At least not in the clinical sense. Most of his wives were older, Aisha was the one and only exception. But he had no preference for such young partners. And it's not like he sought her out for marriage. She was 'gifted' to him by her parents. Back then, women were property. And a big part of arab culture even today is manners. Someone gives you a gift, you accept it lest you greatly offend the giver.

While I have no love for Islam, I have even less for lies and distortions of facts.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Mohammed wasn't a pedophile. At least not in the clinical sense. Most of his wives were older, Aisha was the one and only exception. But he had no preference for such young partners. And it's not like he sought her out for marriage. She was 'gifted' to him by her parents. Back then, women were property. And a big part of arab culture even today is manners. Someone gives you a gift, you accept it lest you greatly offend the giver.
> 
> While I have no love for Islam, I have even less for lies and distortions of facts.


So you're saying that Mohammad had "no choice" but to accept a six year old into his house?  Poor guy, I feel sorry for him, he couldn't control himself.

Secondly, the accounts do not confirm your claim.  Mohammad saw Aisha in his "dreams" and then went and asked for Aisha's hand in marriage:

"The Prophet (may the blessing and peace of Allah be upon him) asked Abu Bakr for Aisha&#8217;s hand in marriage. Abu Bakr said: "But I am your brother." The Prophet (may the blessing and peace of Allah be upon him) said: "You are my brother in Allah&#8217;s religion and His Book, but she (Aisha) is lawful for me to marry.""

"Aisha (may Allah be pleased with her) narrated: I used to play with the dolls in the presence of the Prophet (may the blessing and peace of Allah be upon him), and my girl friends also used to play with me. When Allah&#8217;s Apostle (may the blessing and peace of Allah be upon him) used to enter (my dwelling place) they used to hide themselves, but the Prophet (may the blessing and peace of Allah be upon him) would call them to join and play with me."

Mohammad's marriage to Aisha is the reason that child brides are legal throughout much of the Muslim world.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 3, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Mohammed wasn't a pedophile. At least not in the clinical sense. Most of his wives were older, Aisha was the one and only exception. But he had no preference for such young partners. And it's not like he sought her out for marriage. She was 'gifted' to him by her parents. Back then, women were property. And a big part of arab culture even today is manners. Someone gives you a gift, you accept it lest you greatly offend the giver.
> ...



Aisha didn't live with him until age 9. None too much better, but as an inaccuracy it calls into question your subsequent claims. Which by the way don't substantiate his being a pedophile. A 'dirty old man' certainly, but that's a far-cry from making points about him or Islam. By FAR, American pedophiles are Christians (over 80%)

Though yes, her young age at the time of marriage (age 6) is cited in modern Islamic countries as justification for such contemporary marriages. Recall an Egpytian politician before their revolution saying something to the effect of, "If Mohammed can marry Aisha as a six year old, that should be good enough for us." (loosely paraphrased)


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Roudy:
My first impression was your msg reminds me of people
who blame America for aborting millions of babies.

If you want to start blaming a 'collective group' where does it stop?

Do you want to blame "ALL MEN" for the wars, rapes, slavery and trafficking in the world,
since most of the oppression and violence IS DONE BY MEN.

Why don't you start there? 

But no, if you go through the trouble to MAKE A DISTINCTION between men who rape and men who don't, then please also make a distinction between WHICH PEOPLE commit violence abusing religion for political genocide tactics, and WHICH PEOPLE DON'T.

how is blaming "Islam" for all this atrocity different from blaming "all men."

if you are going to make a blanket generalization, and not distinguish the guilty from the innocent but throw them all under one label to blame, 
where does it stop, Roudy?

Why not just blame "all humanity" so at least all people are held equally responsible?



Roudy said:


> What can one say about this barbarism.  All because innocent kids are getting an education?!
> 
> 29 Boys Killed as Boko Haram Attacks Boarding School in Nigeria
> 
> ...



you could say that of MEN or of HUMAN BEINGS in general.
if you are going to make a collective statement, why stop at just blaming Islam?

NOTE: statistically you would be MORE ACCURATE by blaming "all Men" than blaming "all Muslims"
Right? think of the ratio of violent crimes committed by MALES vs. females, then compare
to the ratio of violent crimes committed by Muslims vs. nonmuslims. 

Imagine a dart board with all the incidents committed by humanity, and throwing a dart to hit any one of these.
What are your chances of the instance you land on being committed by a MAN vs. a MUSLIM?
More likely a MAN, right?

And Roudy, if you blamed "human beings" collectively for deliberate violations of human rights in the world,
you'd be right 100%. Every instance of criminal violence you hit with a dart would be done by a human being.

If you were going for 100% accuracy, you might hold all people equally suspect.
Equally capable of committing atrocities and imposing injustice on our neighbors.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Hi Roudy:
> My first impression was your msg reminds me of people
> who blame America for aborting millions of babies.
> 
> ...


My first impression is that you are one of these naive, ignorant, uniformed, PC people that is a result and enabler of so many of the problems in the world today. There is nothing wrong with having an opinion towards an ideology, which is what Islam is, but you make it seem like there is. No, not all Germans were Nazis and not all Russians were communists, but those two ideologies were the source of substantial amount of suffering, death, and mayhem in the world, as is Islam.  

Not all Muslims are radicals but there practically no Muslims that protest against these daily outrages and barbarism, which at its source is based on Islam.  What else can these Islamic "extremists", Jihadists, and terrorists be but just devout Muslims who in their mind are following the true teachings of Islam?

Clearly I don't blame all Muslims for this kind of savagery but I do blame Muslims for not speaking out, and when they do loudly enough to let the extremists know they do not agree with this behavior. Instead the only time they get vociferous is when somebody says something true about their prophet, or a film is made.  Then they want to burn entire cities down and kill people at sight. 

The rest of the time they're busy focusing on the evils of the US, West, Israel and non Muslims in general when they should be looking inward.  Not to mention finding justifications.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 13, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Hi Roudy:
> My first impression was your msg reminds me of people
> who blame America for aborting millions of babies.
> 
> ...



Americans are eight times more likely to commit a crime than an Asian. 


Those terrible Americans.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> My first impression is that you are one of these naive, ignorant, uniformed, PC people that is a result and enabler of so many of the problems in the world today. There is nothing wrong with having an opinion towards an ideology, which is what Islam is, but you make it seem like there is.
> 
> No, not all Germans were Nazis and not all Russians were communists, but those two ideologies were the source of substantial amount of suffering, death, and mayhem in the world, as is Islam.
> 
> ...



1.  If rape victims don't all protest in public, does that mean they "approve" rape?
How many feminists or women's groups protested or denounced the gang rape
of the Journalist in Egypt?

How are you going to use THAT as a criteria for judging a group?
By whether or not "you see or hear them in the MEDIA"????

I don't hear the cries of injustice over Native Americans still recovering from genocide, or over the sex slaves trafficked internationally "IN THE MEDIA" but I know that is wrong.

How many Buddhists protest and speak out against the discrimination and genocide going on around Burma and Bangladesh? Including political violence by Buddhists?

since when is a person judged by whether "representatives of their group" are seen or heard in the media. Are you kidding?

I must be the most corrupt person on the planet, because I haven't found ANY group to represent me or my grievances in the media. I have my hands full just trying to redresss issues and resolve conflicts one on one where I can say something and correct the record.

Roudy if you were to judge my views and convictions by whether you saw "anyone else speak out in the media," I'd be in more trouble than I already am without any help as it is.

Please don't tell me you would judge people for that. 

How many Muslims in foreign countries would be killed and their families tortured if they dared to speak out?

And you are going to judge them for that?

2. If you want to speak to a Muslim about this, I recommend Mustafaa Carroll of CAIR who has constantly spoken out at every opportunity. I guess you do not "count" those or do not see them in the media.

His question is why isn't it clear already that Muslims are NOT affiliated with abusive Jihadists and terrorists who are political militants?

to the Muslims, they aren't even remotely connected.

That is like asking why don't "all Asians" speak out when an Asian gunman shoots out a school, and apologize for the "Asian community that we are not all like that."

Of course, there is no affiliation just because we are also Asian.

Well the Muslims I know see no affiliation with Jihadists just because they claim to follow Allah when their actions show they are worshipping violent Jihad.

True Jihad means an internal struggle for peace; so this political hijacking to commit military violence is as far fetched as David Koresh or LDS cults using the Bible to justify
either Armeggeddon or forcing kids to become child brides to justify sexual abuse and polygamy. 

Do you see Christians all protesting and apologizing, correcting the record that
none of that is the true meaning of Christianity or the Bible?

Only when confronted and attacked, yes the Christians will defend the true faith.

3. as for your freedom to criticize, reject or blame the Muslim ideology,
again I would ask that you check the different teachings of it first.

* Waleed Shoebat teaches the Jihadist interpretation that is like teaching people what is in the heads of David Koresh and cultists who abuse the scripture for militant violence.

* Mustafaa Carroll teaches the universally tolerant and inclusive teachings of Islam,
including democratic principles and religious tolerance, with "no religious compulsion" in Islam. So Jihadist cults totally contradict the teachings of "no compulsion in religion"
and are incompatible with Islam.

* Other sects or followers of Islam will recognize and respect Judaism, Christianity and Islam equally as scripture "sent by God," but not necessarily other religions (such as Buddhism or Constitutionalism which I believe are "sent by God") so it depends on the Muslim follower or teachings which interpretation you get.

I am not against anyone having "opinions or preferences" for or against Islam or any other ideology, but to make sure you have a fair, accurate and inclusive perception.

As for the negative Jihadist or "Shariah Law" imposed by militant regimes taking over govt, my Muslim friend at work agrees these are dangerous and have taken over and corrupted countries/govt in Africa.

Where I feel Islam is weak, is where people AREN'T enforcing the Christian or the Democratic principles WITHIN Islam.

My friend Mustafaa Carroll does that, so it is not the religion that is to blame.
He agrees that a lot of Muslims need reform or improvement to follow the full faith.

I find the same is true of Christians who need reform, and Constitutionalist govt.

It is not the laws that are to blame, but the unequal enforcement of them.

I think Islam would be better reinforced by acknowledging Constitutional laws are given by God and should be used to check and balance against religious and political abuses.

So Roudy if you count that as something missing or weak in Islam, I would agree with you!
But for the purpose of CORRECTING the problem, not just criticizing or rejecting it.

I don't agree with that rejecting approach because it doesn't solve the problem. Aligning and reinforcing democratic principles with Islam would address and correct it directly.

Other groups abusing political power, from corporations to Parties, would also benefit from enforcing Constitutional checks and balances instead of ignoring and enabling violations.
So I'm not into blaming any one group more or less than any other, but blaming the ABUSE of either church, state or other collective power, regardless of the source or situation.
i think that is more fair and inclusive, treating everyone equally under law, and holding each to correct their own faults.

I'm not against pointing out the problems with ANY group, but it should be fair, accurate, inclusive and for the purpose of correction 
(not just rejection which causes more denial and defensiveness, doesn't solve the problems, but multiplies them and makes them worse!)


----------



## Machaut (Mar 17, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Not all Muslims are radicals but there practically no Muslims that protest against these daily outrages and barbarism, which at its source is based on Islam.
> 
> Clearly I don't blame all Muslims for this kind of savagery but I do blame Muslims for not speaking out, and when they do loudly enough to let the extremists know they do not agree with this behavior. Instead the only time they get vociferous is when somebody says something true about their prophet, or a film is made.  Then they want to burn entire cities down and kill people at sight.


Muslims do speak out, and tons of Muslims protest these events. Just because you don't see a media circus over #OccupyHakkaLakkaLakkaStreet doesn't mean Muslims are remaining silent or approve of terrorism. Muslim countries such as Pakistan and Afghanistan have militias and militaries that fight terror groups. After all, do remember that when these terror attacks occur in Muslim countries, the victims are almost always Muslims--the kind that don't bomb people.



> What else can these Islamic "extremists", Jihadists, and terrorists be but just devout Muslims who in their mind are following the true teachings of Islam?


Pawns, just as every grunt who fights and dies for a cause because some politician said to do so "because God wills it". Just like how many Americans are too lazy to pick up a Bible and read it, and how even those who do read it can barely comprehend it, many Middle Easterners are too lazy and stupid to read and understand the Qur'an.



> The rest of the time they're busy focusing on the evils of the US, West, Israel and non Muslims in general when they should be looking inward.  Not to mention finding justifications.


The Pat Robertsons, Pete Kings, etc. of Muslim countries are saying literally the exact same thing about the West right now. "Clearly I don't blame all Christians for this kind of savagery but I do blame Christians for not speaking out, and when they do loudly enough to let the extremists know they do not agree with this behavior. Instead the only time they get vociferous is when somebody says something true about their false idol, or a film is made. Then they want to burn entire cities down and kill people at sight.  The rest of the time they're busy focusing on the evils of the Caucuses, Middle East, Indonesia, and Muslims in general when they should be looking inward.  Not to mention finding justifications."

The propaganda machines of the Middle East and the West are spitting out exact copies of each other's material, with names changed to attack the innocent.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to burst your bubbles there is no comparison to the Western "extremists" and Islamic extremists, including the way the extremists are treated and thought of by the public and the govt.'s. 

And in many cases the nutjobs are the govt.


----------

